# sheetrock on ducts



## coupe (Nov 25, 2011)

might work? but may get moisture?

as always, just my thoughts.

good luck

coupe/Larry


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I would use a 2 X 4 frame around it or the rock may not stay stuck and fall down.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Make the soffit work out of 1/2" ply or osb--with 2x2 corners--fast inexpensive and straight.

Duct work should never be used to support anything---they are not hung properly for that purpose.


----------



## Marvel (Sep 22, 2011)

I framed ladders on each side of the return, flush with the u/s. Drywall spanned between. Worked great.


----------



## <*(((>< (Mar 6, 2009)

You are concerned with losing headroom, correct? Why can't you just add framing along the sides of the return so that they are only an 1/8" lower than the return and screw the sheetrock to the framing, and span the return?

This way you would only lose 1/8" + the thickness of sheetrock 5/8" or 1/2".


----------



## Xygris (Jan 30, 2012)

"


<*(((>< said:


> You are concerned with losing headroom, correct? Why can't you just add framing along the sides of the return so that they are only an 1/8" lower than the return and screw the sheetrock to the framing, and span the return?
> 
> This way you would only lose 1/8" + the thickness of sheetrock 5/8" or 1/2".


This is my situation and I was thinking of spanning the drywall between two ladders on either side of the duct but the span would be 22" and although it would be supported on the ends via clips as well as the seams of the drywall on the wall I am concerned about sag in the middle (long term) and maybe some condensation or noise issues. 

My current solution now is to use 1/2" MDF instead of drywall for strength, Install a 6 mil vapor barrier for condensation (just in case), as well as some acoustic sealant between the two to isolate any vibration. 

Any feedback would be appreciated


----------



## Marvel (Sep 22, 2011)

22 inches is nothing to worry about. After all most ceiling/roof trusses are placed at 24 inches o.c.


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

You could use 1/2" ceiling drywall, it is stiffer then regular 1/2"


----------



## Xygris (Jan 30, 2012)

Oh yes, I had to look that one up because I thought it allowed you to install drywall in either direction but as it turns out it is also acceptable to have a 24" span. Sweet!! :thumbup:

http://www.usg.com/sheetrock-sag-resistant-interior-gypsum-ceiling-board.html


----------

